# DATA BLOCK/fake apn stopped working



## ms pabo (Sep 18, 2009)

hi
I have iphone v 2.1. I have installed the fake apn on it and it had been working fine for months but today it STOPPED working, i deleted the fake apn and reinstalled the program from unlock.... website BUT it doesn't seem to be working... I have already gotten 20KB in sent data. What do I do?
I also looked at the setting and turned on and off the PUSH button and no change.:-(

what do I do? I read another thread where turning the push button on and off worked BUT it didnt work for me.

plz help and thanks


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, you can always call Rogers/Fido and ask them to block data. I did this for my iPhone and my wife's iPhone. We use them on a prepaid plan.

Failing that, you can jailbreak it and install SBSettings or BossPref (both can be installed through Cydia). Those have options to disable the Edge/3G service directly on the phone itself; that's probably the most guaranteed way of preventing data usage.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Why would you comment on the subject in this thread and then proceed to start your own thread on the EXACT same thing a few minutes later??


----------



## ms pabo (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you for your suggestions- I already told fido to block all internet. I will do some research on how to jailbreak my iphone before I go ahead as I am a newbie to the world of phone tech .

For the time being I will not touch safari, maps, stocks etc which will use data until I find a solution.

Would it be easier to reset my iphone and then reinstall fake apn just because I am not well informed about how to jail break my phone. I am trying to find the easiest way out of the problem.


Thanks


----------



## ms pabo (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you all 4 all your feedback and as a newbie sorry for the different threads- I will be sticking to one from know on
update on my situation: called phone company 3 times and no change- I will keep calling
jailbreaked the phone and installed SBSettings and BossPref-turned off 3G, push, etc and *still data is not blocked*.
I don't know what else to do


----------



## guycomputer (Jun 12, 2009)

Why do you keep using another thread?
I want a solution as well.


----------



## idler81643 (Sep 23, 2009)

EDIT: Moved my post to this thread, as suggested by post above. 


I'm having the same problem too. 

I'm a Fido subscriber with iPhone 3G. 

Calling Fido to block my internet (multiple times) failed me, as I'm able to connect through EDGE without Wi-fi. 

So I have been using Fake APN since July 2008, from OS 2.0 to 3.0 and have no problem with it. I get the "not subscribed to data... blah blah blah" every time I tried to access internet without wi-fi on.

Then today, when I accidentally launch my email app and I get connected with new emails. So now the counter shows 100+KB and I'm sure it's accurate, as I got a few emails downloaded without wifi.

I suspect it has something to do with the new 3.1 firmware, or has Fido somehow made it possible to connect to EDGE even with invalid APN settings??


----------



## bignoze (Sep 25, 2009)

hi, I just recieved my 3gs with version 3.1 already preload in it. I instantly cancelled my data plan, and asked the Rogers rep to block all data for me. but she said, even thou the data has been blocked, rogers does not guranteed any further data flow. becuz the software in the iphone may has a chance of access into such networks.

then I installed the fake apn from unlock.com.nz, it works for me. but I am not sure if this software will completely block out all 3g/edge datas. 
any expert comments will appreciated. thanks


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

How much did they charge you for the data plan cancellation? Thanks.


----------



## bignoze (Sep 25, 2009)

mikeinmontreal said:


> How much did they charge you for the data plan cancellation? Thanks.


$100 plus tax. so in total i got the phone for $350.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Good to know. Thanks for the info.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

bignoze said:


> $100 plus tax. so in total i got the phone for $350.


And a three year contract.


----------



## bignoze (Sep 25, 2009)

HowEver said:


> And a three year contract.



ya, but the contract doesn't mean much to me, since you still paying them monthly even without a contract, as long as I bargained a better price/plan. 3 years for $20/month plus applicable fees. you cant match a better deal elsewhere. plus saved $400 on the iphone. I am just worried rogers will trick me somewhere on the data tranfers.


----------

